# Dog died this morning - question about lasix



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

My 12 year old dog (95 pounds) died this morning, of heart failure
I believe. 

I just found out his heart was going bad yesterday. The doc gave him
some injections, and then gave me Enalapril and Lasix. I did some research
last night, and realized that the dose he gave was about half the dose
for a 95 pound dog.

The doctor visit was in the morning, and he actually seemed better that
afternoon. he was more perky and he looked more alert. Then around 5 pm
I gave him those meds, and then he got real tired, then later in the evening he
vomited. I was planning to call the Doc this morning to tell him to give us
something else, but it was too late. 

In the morning Wolfgang could not even walk to the water bowl, and when I 
brought it to him, he would have none of it. He laid down by the recliner
in the living room and just laid there panting, until he started having convulsions
and then he was gone. 

He had also vomited in the middle of the night in the bedroom, and lost control
of his bowels. 

The Doc did not do any kind of testing on him to see he had kidney or liver
disease or etc., beforehand.

I read somewhere yesterday that lasix blocks salt and water absorption
in the kidney in order to increase urination, and that really doesn't sound 
good to me.

Should we have insisted on some kidney and liver tests before giving these
meds? 

His heart disease was probably too far gone anyway, but I wish I could
have helped him.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

Abbylynn said:


> I am very sorry for your loss.



Thank you very much, but at this point I find sympathy just makes
me cry more.....


----------



## cbramsey (Nov 13, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family on the loss of your beloved dog.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

If it was his heart failing, I mean how much more do you think you can prolong him with meds? His reactions of feeling drowsy and such could be from medications, but how to tell that it wasn't his natural decline that was occurring with it and led to his passing? I'm no doctor, but hopefully our vet members will chime in information about the drug reactions if it's really what you want to hear.

I think you got him help and that is all you can as an owner in a seemingly inevitable situation. Grief is one of those things that bring about so many "what ifs" and it seems this is what you are going through right now.

You loved him and gave him 12 great years. My condolences for Wolfgang.


----------



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

The_Monstors said:


> If it was his heart failing, I mean how much more do you think you can prolong him with meds? His reactions of feeling drowsy and such could be from medications, but how to tell that it wasn't his natural decline that was occurring with it and led to his passing? I'm no doctor, but hopefully our vet members will chime in information about the drug reactions if it's really what you want to hear.
> 
> I think you got him help and that is all you can as an owner in a seemingly inevitable situation. Grief is one of those things that bring about so many "what ifs" and it seems this is what you are going through right now.
> 
> You loved him and gave him 12 great years. My condolences for Wolfgang.


Thank you very much.

yes, I would like to know. That's why I asked.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a vet, but pretty familiar with Lasix. It's considered to be a pretty safe drug. Racehorses even commonly run on it. I'd doubt it was the meds that caused the death. Unfortunately the only way to know what actually happened would be a necropsy. Dogs with failing hearts can have a massive valve failure, or rupture, and die pretty quickly.
I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard to lose them, even when you know it is coming.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. So sad. 

I think it's very likely your dog died as a result of the heart failure itself. Lasix can cause kidney problems when used chronically over a long period of time, but it would be exceedingly unlikely for it to cause a problem this quickly unless your dog was given massive doses. Unfortunately with heart failure you're between a rock and a hard place and even if you HAD insisted on doing any kidney tests you'd probably be faced with having to try the Lasix anyway... getting that fluid out of the lungs NOW is a more immediate concern than sparing the kidneys over the long term.


----------



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone .

I was reading that both of those meds can have some nasty side effects,
including vomiting, and I'm sure that didn't help his heart situation.

The thing that makes it kind of hard is that he was doing better,
Monday afternoon, until I gave him those meds. But yeah, I agree it 
was most likely the heart situation being too far gone. 

It was horrible being the one to see him die too.

I have another dog, which I got to be a pet for Wolfgang
because he was the type that needed one, and we are
all going to have to go through a big adjustment. 

We are going to keep an eye on her to see if she
adjusts ok to being the only dog now.


----------



## backerbabe (Mar 6, 2011)

Lasix is generally regarded as safe & is also prescribed to treat high blood pressure in humans. It is a diuretic, also used in racehorses to treat & prevent the recurrence of exertion induced bleeding. My understanding is that when heart failure progresses to a certain point, many other vital systems are also damaged. Then the doc is faced with which system to medicate & how much or long before other systems fail. It's a very difficult situation to manage & really you're just borrowing time.
I'm glad you're considering another dog. After my male Ridgeback was euthanized, my female didn't shake her depression & I did get my pet a pet-another 'backer of course. He's lifted her spirits & mine & is keeping her an active young 11 yr old. My heart goes out to you. I know how horrible it is to lose a beloved companion.


----------



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

backerbabe said:


> Lasix is generally regarded as safe & is also prescribed to treat high blood pressure in humans. It is a diuretic, also used in racehorses to treat & prevent the recurrence of exertion induced bleeding. My understanding is that when heart failure progresses to a certain point, many other vital systems are also damaged. Then the doc is faced with which system to medicate & how much or long before other systems fail. It's a very difficult situation to manage & really you're just borrowing time.
> I'm glad you're considering another dog. After my male Ridgeback was euthanized, my female didn't shake her depression & I did get my pet a pet-another 'backer of course. He's lifted her spirits & mine & is keeping her an active young 11 yr old. My heart goes out to you. I know how horrible it is to lose a beloved companion.


I guess I will just try to be glad that he didn't go through too much medical mayhem before he went, and he got to die at home . I'm glad to know that about what happens when heart disease gets to be advanced.

The problem with getting Tunguska a pet, is that this particular pit bull tends to want to eat other dogs - especially poodles and chihuahuas. Anything smaller than
her seems to be a potential meal. So it would have to be a big one.

How do you tell if a dog is depressed?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am not sure about dog depression with the loss of another dog....I have not had to face this yet...it does cross my mind and also worries me. I do know that when my Mother passed away last year the dogs seemed out of sorts for a little while. It was tough because they would go to certain areas, especially her recliner where they would sit together and her hospital bed....... and I know they thought she went away and would come back eventually. They just didn't seem to have the same energy and her dog's appetite was below normal. He would still eat but not with the enthusiasm I was used to seeing. He just seemed different. The two boy's (Abbylynn was not here yet) just seemed different. I too wonder what a dog actually goes through in it's own mind. Maybe they were also feeding off of my emotions.... because I am here 24/7,... as I am retired.


----------



## backerbabe (Mar 6, 2011)

Each dog is an individual so I can't give a definitive answer. Things I would look for: loss of appetite, lethargy, withdrawal. You know Tunguska. If she's not acting like herself, pay attention to her behaviors. She's going to miss her buddy for sure, may be more demanding of your attention for a while too. If she doesn't get back to her normal self after a while look for a pet for her.
As far as other dogs being tidbits, look for the opposite sex. Also, dogs that are not psychotic will indulge young puppies in all sorts ways that they wouldn't tolerate in an adult. So a youngster might be an option. Be aware that they lose their "puppy license" somewhere around 6 mos. & will be subjected to physical correction then. But by that time Tunguska should have bonded to the pup enough that it shouldn't be a between meals snack. I agree that you should look for a dog around her size though.Pits are rough n tumble at playtime & a little bitty dog could become injured by accident


----------



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

I would tend to say she's going for withdrawal and perhaps
lethargy rather than lack of appetite. But it hasn't even
been 2 days yet. 

She seems very quiet and forlorn, but does respond when 
we put extra effort into giving her attention. She also seems
to want to kiss us more, when we get down on the ground
and giver her attention.

Wolfgang was really the "life of the party" dog.

I found this free pet loss support group in my area,
so I might go to that. I blame myself for not taking
him to a vet sooner than I did. Like last spring, when
he started getting what I thought might be just an 
allergy.

I am having a hard time with the memory of seeing 
him die in front of me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

tyler zambori said:


> I am having a hard time with the memory of seeing
> him die in front of me.


If you have a local shelter, check and see if they have any grief resources. Also, some of the veterinary colleges and other organizations have toll free grief hotlines, if you just google "pet grief hotline" or something similar you can look for one that suits you.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I have had 6 dogs die in front of me...... and I tell you what.... it NEVER gets easier. Never, ever, ever. I know your pain... I really, really do. You want the best for your animals and you think... should I have done this, could I have done that... and you can't. You can always make different decisions but in all reality what would you have done... prolonged for a week, a month? I know you said... it would have been an extra week, a month but your dog was suffering and now he's not....

The best, most loving pet owners know the right time to let go - even if it's not the right time for them to say goodbye. 

Nothing we can say will make it easier right now, but it will.... it does. Right now every where you look in your house, your yard... you want to see your dog, you miss him there, you'd give anything for him to walk into the room... we've been there. In a few weeks... you won't think about it so much. You should look into some websites that can help you cope... investing in a plaque or similar for your house... with an engraving of your dog, and his name. 

You don't care to know this but I've lost each to: Being put down with a throat tumor, 2 being hit by cars (beagles running rabbits), one diabetic with complications from a stomach tumor, one to a neurological condition that was put down and one to parvo. 

The hardest ones for me to cope with were the dogs hit by cars and the parvo... the easiest one for me was the dog who died in front of me, naturally, at home from complications of a stomach tumor.... why am I saying this? She died with her family close to her.... she died in our arms... in hind sight... she died the best way possible... she was not alone - she was loved and she chose her time. 

Your dog held out... he came inside, where he was comfortable, by the recliner... and he let go. That is where he wanted to let go... not outside, not alone... where he was comfortable with you. I have to respect the intense love mammals have for one another and that they can continue to live, fight for their life until they're ready.... he was ready.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Tyler -- dogs do mourn... I've had dogs refuse to eat, sit outside and just howl for days... it's heartbreaking. They don't QUITE understand but trust me... they're keen, they sense something - they know. Give your other dog lots of love and affection. Dogs are pretty resilient... not forgetful but more accepting to chance. He'll be ok, just give him time too.


----------



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone for your kindness. 

Yesterday I took Tunguska with me to pick up Wolfgang from the cemetery.
The long car ride seemed to do her a lot of good. She even smiled a couple
of times during the day yesterday.

Thanks again.


----------

